# ibo world shoots



## clay1945 (Jan 11, 2009)

does anyone have the year and places of each ibo world shoots.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

you can go to there website and check it out! www.ibo.net


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

*I could be wrong on some of these*

I know the 1st one was in Mich. The 2nd was in Boonville Indiana. The 3rd was in Ill close to Mattoon i believe. The 4th was in Flatwoods Va. The 5th was in Aniston Ala. The 6th was Back in Flatwoods Va.

I mite have them out of order but I was at 2nd through 6th. AC


----------



## anythingoutdoors (Jan 12, 2009)

I was at an IBO championship in Ohio in summer 1984. It may have been Worthington?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

archerycharlie said:


> I know the 1st one was in Mich. The 2nd was in Boonville Indiana. The 3rd was in Ill close to Mattoon i believe. The 4th was in Flatwoods Va. The 5th was in Aniston Ala. The 6th was Back in Flatwoods Va.
> 
> I mite have them out of order but I was at 2nd through 6th. AC


 
1992 was in Anniston Alabama 
1993 was in Shelbyville, Il (Wolf Creek state park)


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

Flatwoods west virginia 95 96 ---97 & 98 in peek and peek new york. Then to snowshoe west virginia for 5 years i think


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Has there ever been an IBO "World" shoot held outside the USA?

Just wondering...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

no, not that i am aware of. there have been qualifiers.


----------

